# 200 Bonus Points!



## Blackwolf (Oct 18, 2012)

There is a new and unadvertised bonus points program going on! Book your Amtrak paid travel through the website and, if registered, get an extra 200 points for every trip you take on top of the already available points offers!

I just registered. There is no listed maximum point earning limit on this one. Might make it better to book two one-way trips instead of one round-trip and get 400 bonus points!

The only downside? You have to book on Amtrak.com, no calling in and using an agent for more complex trips. And make sure your AGR account is linked to Amtrak.com, and you're signed in!


----------



## Jim G. (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't seem to find any place to register. Sounds like a great promotion. Do you know when it started and when it ends. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Blackwolf (Oct 18, 2012)

Jim G. said:


> I can't seem to find any place to register. Sounds like a great promotion. Do you know when it started and when it ends. Thanks for the heads-up.


I found it "by accident" while just cruising through the My Promotions part of the AGR account webpage. There was no email, notice, or offer. It was just *there* as a program I'd not registered for. Have you looked there, to see if it is available? If not, that is a bummer... Might be a targeted (and quietly at that) offer?

*EDIT*

Just took a look at my page again, and have copied the promotion details:

10/18/2012 12/31/2012

74 days left No activity

No activity found

*EARN 200 BONUS POINTS WHEN YOU BOOK ON AMTRAK.COM*

An exclusive offer just for you—book your next trip on Amtrak.com and earn 200 bonus points after your trip. Whether for business, a family vacation or a quick weekend getaway, Amtrak.com allows you to get the best available fares without having to pay booking fees.

You'll also be able to discover more about traveling by train, including detailed route information and travel tips to help you make the most of your journeys.

Book on Amtrak.com, enjoy your travel and receive your 200 bonus points.

*Terms & Conditions*

Earn 200 bonus points on your next paid trip between October 4 and December 31, 2012 when you book on Amtrak.com. Registration is required to participate. Only one 200-bonus point award may be earned per eligible member, per reservation. This offer is limited. Not all members are eligible for all offers. Reservations must include your Amtrak Guest Rewards membership number. Cancelled or refunded reservations/tickets will be deemed ineligible. Other terms and conditions may apply.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 18, 2012)

MIght be targeted.


----------



## Jim G. (Oct 18, 2012)

I ride a lot and it did not show up on my page. I checked my wife's page and it was offered to her. Definitly targeted. Since it's only one to a customer I won't get too upset.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 18, 2012)

Am trying to log in to see if it's available to me and got this ... just thought it was an "interesting" error message:

*An unexpected error has occurred*

It's unexpected, but not being ignored. We're on it, and ask that you come back later.

We apologize, and will be back on track very soon.

This is the offer I have. Doubt if I'll be traveling anytime soon and more doubtful I'll go BC. But I'll sign up anyway. You never know.

*Earn 200 bonus points when you travel Business Class on the Northeast Regional*

Enjoy the comfort and convenience of Northeast RegionalSM Business class travel and earn *200 bonus Amtrak Guest Rewards**®** points*. Be productive while on the go with overhead reading lights, electrical outlets for your electronic devices and fold-down trays. Or choose to relax in the wide, reclining seats and extra legroom. Register and travel now to take advantage of this exclusive offer just for you—travel Business class on the Northeast Regional, enjoy the ride and receive 200 bonus points.

Offer ends 12/31/2012. There are 74 days left to register


----------



## atm79 (Oct 18, 2012)

New AGR member here. I was offered the promotion, registered and have received the bonus. As noted already though, it's just a one-time bonus.


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 18, 2012)

I had received an offer called "Take Acela" and it's a real down right loser of a deal. Take one paid trip on AE and get 200 Bonus points. I'll check to see if anything else has popped up.

Checked. Just the "Take Acela" and Double days. A city pair trip in FC and a Select or Select Plus bonus would make for a heck of a points run though!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 18, 2012)

Steve, have you done Acela? I suspect I got the BC because I've only ridden coach on the NER/Keystone. If you haven't ridden Acela but have done BC, maybe that's why you got the Acela one. Probably a way to get us to try a higher class and "hook us" so we'll buy the higher priced seats in the future. Just my speculation.


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 18, 2012)

Betty I have ridden Acela about 20 times in the past 4 Years. All of the trips were FC trips and to a listed city pair. I had a trip planned for early September for my Birthday but had to cancel due to personal issues. I plan on taking this trip in November after two or three paychecks and I can get double points, the extra 200, and my Select 25%. So an extreme Points run right there. I just have to hope everything works out.


----------



## gatelouse (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmm..."No promotions are available."


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 18, 2012)

Then this is for sure a targeted offer. But you should have Double Days. The fall double points promo.


----------



## calwatch (Oct 19, 2012)

They will have random targeted offers. For example I had a double points offer that stacked with the regular double points offer, so there were triple points within about a two month period - of course, I was only able to make one paid Amtrak trip during that period, since I had no need to take the Surfliner one stop for a points run.


----------

